# Got my gobbler



## basshunter25 (Apr 19, 2009)

I shot this bird with my bow from a homemade ground blind. It was a double beard 9 1/2 and 5in. The quality is not all that good because I was filming myself. Hope you enjoy.
Thanks
Travis


----------



## basshunter25 (Apr 20, 2009)

oops hit the submit button too fast. Heres the video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD-OUZ4JamA


----------



## Jim (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice job man! :beer:


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats! 
You did a fine job on filming also. I know it's tough to try and film when you're by yourself.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 20, 2009)

sweet video. you got a honny hole


----------



## One Legged Josh (May 18, 2009)

Nice work on the gobbler and the video. =D>


----------



## switchback (May 20, 2009)

Way to go! I got my first bird this last deer season with a bow from a climber. I had 31 of them below me. To get one with a bow is an awesome rush and a great accomplishment.


----------

